

Heroku freeloaders beware. New pricing. No custom domains - hayksaakian
http://i.imgur.com/bX5pkFu.jpg

======
vladmk
This is a bunch of nonsense, I got no forewarning and it came out of nowhere.
Looks like I'm going to be moving to another hosting site.

~~~
AurelioB
AppFog has been working great for me (a couple of static sites, a rails app
and a php/mysql app).

It still has some quirks, such as no persistent storage and issues with their
admin interface, but you can use Amazon's S3 to solve the first and work with
their command line utility for the second.

------
hayksaakian
Some others have slightly different options:

<http://i.imgur.com/tlnpHC4.png>

you may not be seeing changes yet on existing apps.

other have taken note: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5281346>

------
manglav
Is this a big deal? With my limited understanding of networking stuff,
couldn't you just set up a CNAME or something? Without showing the user the
full url? I agree it's a slight inconvenience, but it's not a huge letdown.

~~~
hayksaakian
Cnames won't work for your root domain (example.com) since heroku can sweep IP
addresses from under your feet.

An ALIAS via dnsimple won't work either, as proxy.herokuapp.com has to resolve
your app's domain.

